# Cats in windy weather



## openroad (9 Feb 2014)

Well can't wait for the windy weather to be over my cat can't seem to deal with it!!! He now has an odd meow and has taken to madly rushing round the house jumping on and of sofas wildly.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Feb 2014)

The wind also seems to have blown your sofa over onto it's side


----------



## Arch (9 Feb 2014)

Lots of animals (and children apparently) are disturbed by high winds. I guess it's a survival strategy, if there are trees falling all over the place, it pays to be on your toes....


----------



## L14M (9 Feb 2014)

Yeah my cats are mad, sleeping waking up and running off really fast... They must be on catnip..


----------



## stephec (9 Feb 2014)

I thought this was going to be about nailing them to the floor to stop them blowing away.


----------



## Julia9054 (9 Feb 2014)

Try teaching in the afternoon after a windy lunchtime. You have to scrape the kids off the ceiling first!


----------



## vernon (9 Feb 2014)

Arch said:


> Lots of animals (and children apparently) are disturbed by high winds. I guess it's a survival strategy, if there are trees falling all over the place, it pays to be on your toes....



High winds definitely affect childrens' behaviour. They become agitated and unruly in school during windy spells of weather. Probationary teachers are sceptical about the warnings that behaviour will be bad on windy days. It doesn't take many windy days to persuade them that there's a link.


----------



## Sara_H (9 Feb 2014)

My cat died a couple of years ago, but remember this behaviour with a smile. We used to say she'd "got the wildies on"!


----------



## accountantpete (9 Feb 2014)

Our cat cries to be let out and then howls when I let her back in after 10 minutes in the wind as if to say "what on earth did you push me out for!"


----------



## LimeBurn (9 Feb 2014)

Our cat wont go out of the house if its mildly breezy let alone the biblical assault we have here at the minute.


----------



## TVC (9 Feb 2014)

Our moggie absolutely hates the wind, but will quite happily sit out in the rain. Brainless she is.


----------



## Lullabelle (9 Feb 2014)

Ours doesn't like the wind, she only goes out when she needs to which means she gets bored and prowls around looking for mischief


----------



## TissoT (9 Feb 2014)

Openroad ...That is a stunning looking cat ...
the four of mine do nt venture out in windy weather .. they do nt even come down stairs !


----------



## Speicher (9 Feb 2014)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Our moggie absolutely hates the wind, but will quite happily sit out in the rain. Brainless she is.





Lullabelle said:


> Ours doesn't like the wind, she only goes out when she needs to which means she gets bored and prowls around looking for mischief



Your two cats sound very similar.


----------

